# HMS Prince Of wales



## desertrat90 (Feb 7, 2005)

Has anyone made the HMS prince of wales? My great Uncle served as a marine on it and survived the sinking. He was kept in a POW camp in singapore and is still alive today. He has many models of ships such as the Bismarck, titanic, enterprise, Prince Of wales. If anyone has the Prince of wales could they show me? It would mean a lot.


----------



## Steve Nuttall (Feb 9, 2005)

Prince of Wales is one of the KGV class
Steve Larson is making a conversion kit to make KGV into POW
I offer a superset of brass replacement barrels for this class in both 1/350th and 1/400th; here is the 5.25" with commom brass axle









you can visit my ship barrel site for all info
 ships site


----------



## ArizonaBB39 (Dec 4, 2004)

You could always head over to www.modelwarships.com we've got all sorts of stuff over there.


----------

